# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Punëtorët e huaj mund të hyjnë në Itali edhe pa pasur kontratë pune

## Zemrushja

*Punëtorët e huaj mund të hyjnë në këtë shtet edhe pa pasur kontratë pune*


Më në fund edhe emigrantët shqiptarë në Itali, së bashku me shumë të tjerë, do të mund të përfitojnë nga disa lehtësira ligjore që do të vijnë menjëherë pas miratimit të një ligji të ri. Ky pritet të rregullojë të drejtat dhe përgjegjësitë e tyre në vendin fqinj. Qeveria italiane i ka dhënë fund dje aplikimit të ligjit Bosi-Fini, i cili ka qenë një pengesë mjaft e madhe për sistemimin e emigrantëve të shteteve joanëtare të BE-së. 

Qeveria italiane në mbledhjen e saj të fundit ka vendosur që të modifikohen disiplinat ligjore për emigracionin, si dhe normat mbi kushtet e pranimit të të huajve në këtë vend. Me këto ndryshime ligjore janë ngarkuar të punojnë dy ministri, ajo e Brendshme, si dhe Ministria e Solidaritetit Social. Nxjerrja në "pension" e ligjit Bosi-Fini shumë të polemizuar nga forcat politike italiane, pritet të krijojë lehtësira në mënyrën e futjes së emigrantëve në Itali, si dhe të thjeshtëzojë së tepërmi edhe përfitimin e lejeve, si dhe kartave afatgjata të qëndrimit të të huajve në këtë vend. Ndër ndryshimet kryesore që pritet të hyjnë në fuqi, është edhe pranimi në shtetin italian të punëtorëve të huaj, të cilët do të lejohen të kërkojnë punë, pavarësisht se nuk kanë një kontratë paraprake me punëdhënësit italianë. Kjo gjë ishte kategorikisht e ndaluar nga ligji i mëparshëm. Gjithashtu, emigrantëve do tu lejohet që të deklarojnë një sponsor mbështetës, që nuk është tjetër përveçse një person që del garant për një emigrant, në momentin që ai është i papunë dhe i pasistemuar me shtëpi. Në një rast të tillë, ky sponsor do të deklarojë se është i gatshëm që të ofrojë strehim dhe kushte të tjera për të mbajtur për një periudhë të caktuar kohore emigrantin, deri në sistemin e këtij të fundit. Me ndryshimet e reja pritet që ti jepet fund edhe debateve të shumta të publikuara herë pas here edhe në shtypin italian lidhur me kushtet e trajtimit të emigrantëve në qendrat e pritjes. Xhuliano Amato, ministri i Brendshëm italian, ka deklaruar dje se një pjesë e këtyre qendrave do të mbyllen. Këtë premtim ai e kishte dhënë disa muaj më parë, ndërsa ndërmori një tur vizitash në këto streha, në të cilat u përball me problemet reale dhe kushtet e keqtrajtimit të këtyre personave.

Ministri Amato u shpreh se ndryshimet e ligjit do të sigurojnë më shumë të drejta për punëtorët e huaj që jetojnë në Itali, si dhe për ata që do të vijnë më pas. Në të njëjtën linjë ka qenë dje edhe ministri i Solidaritetit Social, Paolo Ferrero. 

Një rol të rëndësishëm në zbatimin e ndryshimeve të reja ligjore që pritet të lehtësojnë akomodimin e emigrantëve në këtë vend do të luajnë edhe komunat, qoftë për përpunimin e informacionit, ashtu edhe për bashkëpunimin më të ngushtë me shoqatat e punëdhënësve. Ky ligj është kundërshtuar nga forcat politike konservatore italiane, të cilat kanë kërkuar që ligji për emigrantët të jetë sa më shtrëngues, në mënyrë që Italia të mos përballet me flukse të mëdha të tyre, duke pasur parasysh edhe mundësitë e kufizuara të sistemimit të kësaj kategorie.

*© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007* 

*~*~*~*~*

Besoj se kjo do te jete nje gje shum e mire per te gjith shqiptaret qe do duan te ikin dhe te punojne ne Itali..

----------


## Imperator

Se fundi ne Itali u miratua dhe ligji per legalizimin e dokumentave me ane te postes. Shqiptaret nuk do te mundohen me si me perpara duke mbajtur radhe te stergjata neper sportelet e ambasades por do te legalizojne dokumentat e tyre me ane te postes. Kjo menyre e re do te jete dhe me pak e kushtueshme dhe Shqiptaret do kursejne kohen e cmuar dhe parate. 
Gjithashtu behet e ditur se shume shpejt kjo do te behet e mundur dhe ne Greqi. Urojme qe te behet sa me shpejt e mundur dhe Shqiptaret kudo qe jane te kene sa me shume lehtesira.

Imperator

----------


## Zemrushja

Kostoja e rinovimit të lejes për një emigrant, 72.12 euro 


Ministria e Brendshme italiane ka marrë "OK" për rregullat e reja, që do të aplikohen për të gjithë të huajt që duan të rinovojnë dokumentet e qëndrimit në këtë shtet. Një numër të konsiderueshëm e përfaqësojnë edhe shqiptarët që renditen të dytët në listën e të huajve në këtë vend me një numër që arrin gati 400 mijë persona. Specialisti i emigracionit në drejtorinë përkatëse të Ministrisë së Punës, Durim Hatibi, duke cituar kanalet zyrtare të vendit fqinj pohon se pas përfundimit të fazës pilot në pesë provinca Ankona, Brindizi, Frozinone, Prato, Verbano-Kuzio-Osola për lëshimin dhe ripërtëritjen ose rinovimin e dokumenteve të qëndrimit për shtetasit e huaj ka nisur tashmë edhe procedura e re. Ajo është formësuar nga Ministria e Brendshme italiane, në bashkëpunim me Shoqatën Kombëtare të Komunave të këtj vendi, me Postën Italiane si dhe me Institutet e Punëdhënësve. "Kjo procedurë e re ka si objektiv thjeshtësimin dhe përmirësimin e procesit të ofrimit të shërbimeve", thekson specialisti Hatibi.

Por çfarë duhet të bëjnë imigrantët? Hatibi sqaron se së pari ata duhet të shkojnë të tërheqin paketat (plikot), që përbëhen nga dy module me lexim optik, të ngjashme me ato që u përdorën për dekret-flukset. Kjo jo më pranë Kuesturave, por në njërën prej 14,000 zyrave postare në të gjithë territorin kombëtar italian. Megjithatë 5,332 zyra postare janë të pajisura me teknologjinë e nevojshme, ku kërkesa mund të dorëzohet për tu marrë më pas në shqyrtim. Në zarf futen dokumentet, sipas tipologjisë së lejes së qëndrimit së kërkuar. Por duhet bërë kujdes pasi personi që kërkon ripërtëritjen e dokumentacionit, duhet të bashkëngjisë edhe një kopje të lejes së përfunduar dhe jo origjinalin. Në momentin e dorëzimit të paketës emigranti duhet të ketë me vete një dokument identiteti, të cilin duhet tia paraqesë punonjësit të zyrës postare, sikurse zarfi që përmban modulistikën duhet të mbetet i hapur. 

Çfarë bëjnë zyrat postare? 

Punonjësi i zyrës postare ka për detyrë të vërtetojë që në momentin e dorëzimit, në zarf të jenë të gjitha dokumentet e nevojshme për tipologjinë e lejes së kërkuar nga emigranti. Veç kësaj punonjësi i mësipërm ka për detyrë të vërtetojë identitetin e kërkuesit. Nga ky moment e gjithë modulistika dërgohet në Qendrën e Shërbimeve Administrative të Postave, ndërkohë që emigrantit i lëshohet një dëftesë dorëzimi. Kjo dëftesë është e njëllojtë me "cedolino"-n që në praktikën e mëparshme lëshohej nga Kuesturat. Bashkëlidhur me origjinalin e lejes së përfunduar, dëftesa do të zëvendësojë "cedolino"-n aktuale, veç asaj që vërteton se është paraqitur, tashmë kërkesa për ripërtëritje të dokumentit të qëndrimit.

Komunat dhe organizatat e punëdhënësve 

Pasi ka tërhequr paketën, emigranti mund të kërkojë asistencën e organizatave të punëdhënësve dhe të zyrave të komunave që do të angazhohen për ta ndihmuar këtë qytetar të huaj në mbushjen e moduleve on-line dhe do të asistojnë në plotësimin nga ana e tyre të moduleve. Modulet, pasi vijnë në Qendrën e Shërbimeve Administrative të Postave, përpunohen dhe u dërgohen Kuesturave kompetente. Ndërsa të dhënat biometrike (shenjat e gishtërinjve dhe të tjera identifikuese) i dërgohen Qendrës Informative të Ministrisë së Brendshme që vazhdon me një verifikim mbi precedentët penalë të kërkuesit. 

Kuesturat 

Këto ndërhyjnë pasi Qendra e Shërbimeve Administrative të Postave u ka dërguar modulet. Së pari, ato kontrollojnë nëse i gjithë dokumentacioni është në rregull. Nëse ka mungesa, Kuesturat mund të kërkojnë që të plotësohet dokumentacioni. Pastaj përmes një njoftimi në formë rekomandeje për shtetasin emigrant, në rastin konkret shqiptar, këtij i komunikohet data kur duhet të paraqitet në Kuesturë për takimin e parë, si dhe për të dorëzuar katër fotografi e për të lënë gjurmët e gishtërinjve. Në ditën e takimit të parë do ti njoftohet edhe një datë e dytë, kur duhet të paraqitet për të marrë lejen e qëndrimit ose njoftimin për refuzimin.

Shërbime dhe informacioni 

Një risi e rëndësishme në këtë mënyrë të re aplikimi është mundësia për të vërtetuar gjendjen e avancimit të praktikës së personit, përmes një zone të rezervuar, që mund të qaset me identitetin e përdoruesit dhe fjalëkalimin e shënuar në dëftesën e pranimit të praktikës nga operatori postar. Një "Call Center" e ngritur dhe e mbarështruar në bashkëpunim me qendrën e shërbimeve mund të ofrohet falas përmes një numri të gjelbër (800.309.309) dhe funksionon në pesë gjuhët më të folura nga emigrantët në Itali: arabisht, frëngjisht, anglisht, italisht dhe spanjisht.

Shpenzimet e procedurës së re 

Shtetasit nga shtete jo-anëtare të BE-së, përfshirë edhe shqiptarët, në modul duhet të vendosin një pullë monopoli me vlerë 14.62 euro. Më pas, 30 euro të tjera paguhen në momentin e dërgimit të dokumenteve dhe së fundi, për lejet mbi 90 ditë parashikohet lëshimi i titullit të qëndrimit, në format elektronik, me një kosto prej 27.50 eurosh.

Pas miratimit të procedurave të reja është miratuar edhe përdorimi i një lejeje elektronike. Kjo është një teserë magnetike, e ngjashme me një kartë krediti, e pajisur me një mikroçip dhe me një bandë me memorie optike, që përmban të dhënat e gjendjes civile, foton dhe shenjat e gishtërinjve të zotëruesit në format dixhital.

Programi trevjeçar 

Njëherësh me lançimin e procedurave të reja fillon edhe një program trevjeçar eksperimental, i finalizuar me zbatimin e procesit të transferimit të kompetencave administrative në fushën imigratore te komunat. Programi ka si objektiv identifikimin dhe zhvillimin e modeleve të reja dhe proceseve të nevojshme për realizimin e një sistemi të mbarështrimit optimal të procedurave administrative nga ana e komunave dhe përfundimin e tij me një propozim të ri normativ, i cili vendos në qendër të menaxhimit të fushës imigratore, sistemin e këtyre njësive vendore. 


Konsullatat "harrojnë" të njoftojnë punëkërkuesit për vizat 


Shumë punëtorë të huaj, mes tyre dhe shqiptarë, që kaluan përmes një procesi të mundimshëm të gjetjes së një punëdhënësi italian mund të humbasin të drejtën për pajisjen me vizë. Kjo pasi edhe në rastet kur viza u është akorduar nga organet kompetente ata nuk njoftohen për tu paraqitur në kohë për tërheqjen e saj.

Edhe pse kanë marrjes së miratimit nga Sportelet Unike mbi Imigrimin, kompetentë për territorin ku do të ushtrohet puna e tyre, gjithnjë në suazën e dekretit për flukset 2006, tashmë një pjesë e tyre nuk janë paraqitur në shërbimet konsullore në vendet e tyre të origjinës, apo të qëndrimit për të marrë vizën hyrëse me motive punësimi. "Alarmin" në të vërtetë e ngren ministria e Brendshme, e nxitur nga të dhënat e ardhura nga zyrat konsullore italiane. Kështu, në një notë të kësaj ministrie shkruhet se "ka pasur një hendek të madh, mes numrit të miratimeve të dhëna dhe të përcjella, tashmë në përfaqësitë diplomatike dhe konsullore dhe vizave të lëshuara, që përcaktohet nga mungesa e tërheqjes së vizës nga ana e punëtorëve, shtetas të vendeve jo-anëtare të BE-së". 

© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007

----------

